# This and That...A few new birds...



## Glenn Bartley (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm getting caught up on post processing. Thought I'd share a few from various parts of South America.






Curl-crested Aracari, Brazil





Ruddy-capped Nightengale Thrush, Costa Rica





Yucatan Jay, Mexico





Hoatzin, Peru





Blond-crested Woodpecker, Brazil





Resplendent Quetzal, Costa Rica


----------



## Click (Nov 3, 2016)

Beautiful pictures, Glenn. 8)


----------



## GN Photos (Nov 3, 2016)

Amazing creatures, absolutely beautiful photos.


----------



## Stu_bert (Nov 3, 2016)

Stunning as always, thank you for sharing...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 3, 2016)

As always, wonderful. What camera/s lens/es?

Jack


----------



## digigal (Nov 4, 2016)

Wow--those are beauties! Love the woodpecker.
Catherine


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi Glenn. 
Excellent shots of some truly beautiful subjects. 
+1 on knowing the gear used for the shots, also the settings if possible please. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 5, 2016)

Well, Glen. I'd say it's time for some more! 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Nov 5, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Glenn.
> Excellent shots of some truly beautiful subjects.
> +1 on knowing the gear used for the shots, also the settings if possible please.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



You have to pay for being told the settings. He sells them in eBooks, which he advertises under his signature. To be fair, he leaves the EXIF data on his images, which is good. Those images were taken with a 600mm f/4II and a 7DII. He's a pro, and those images are good.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi Alan. 
I have Glenn's trilogy of books (PP flash and Video Simplified) plus the 7DII setup guide that he does. All good informative reading. 
I never really gave it a thought about not wanting to share the settings. I'm reading this on a tablet and the only access to the exif is via Jeffrey's exif viewer and that doesn't work for more than one image on any URL. I guess I can open on a pic and right click! 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Glenn.
> ...


----------

